# nail fungus



## snookdoctor (Apr 18, 2011)

Any home remedy for nail fungus? The old toenails are lookin pretty rough.


----------



## golffreak (Apr 18, 2011)

snookdoctor said:


> Any home remedy for nail fungus? The old toenails are lookin pretty rough.



I don't have a home remedy, but if you choose to go the prescription medicine route, be very careful with the Lamisil. That stuff can tear your liver up. I used it a couple of years ago and it worked great. But, I had my blood checked near the end of the prescription and my liver enzymes were through the roof.


----------



## germag (Apr 18, 2011)

Yeah, they normally won't prescribe the Lamisil oral without some blood tests beforehand for that very reason. But, there is a topical preparation you can get. Your dermatologist can hook you up. It ain't fast....I think you have to apply it for about 6 months, but you have to use an emory board on the entire surface of the nail first so it can soak in.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Apr 18, 2011)

That over the counter stuff ain't worth a flip !!!!!!!! I thought about soaking mine in gasoline !!!!!!!


----------



## Todd E (Apr 18, 2011)

I have one messed up thumbnail due to being smashed by a 3lb line hammer at full swing. Lamisil scared me from research. Our "home remedy" book recommends soaking in Listerine mouth wash. I've tried the store bought stuff and none of it works. Listerine did. The key is getting it soaking into the "infection", which nail fungus is.


----------



## CAL (Apr 18, 2011)

Todd E said:


> I have one messed up thumbnail due to being smashed by a 3lb line hammer at full swing. Lamisil scared me from research. Our "home remedy" book recommends soaking in Listerine mouth wash. I've tried the store bought stuff and none of it works. Listerine did. The key is getting it soaking into the "infection", which nail fungus is.



Yep,I got an email once that said Listerine works.


----------



## 2W0X1 (Apr 18, 2011)

Did you use the original listerine or will any do?  Also, did you trim your toe nails as far back as you can and sand down the tops of your nails?  Thanks for the info.  

Ben


----------



## germag (Apr 18, 2011)

2W0X1 said:


> Also, did you trim your toe nails as far back as you can and sand down the tops of your nails?  Thanks for the info.
> 
> Ben



That's the key to any topical preparation.


----------



## golffreak (Apr 18, 2011)

germag said:


> It ain't fast....I think you have to apply it for about 6 months



It takes Lamisil several months also.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Apr 18, 2011)

http://askdrgottmd.com/tag/vaporub/

Scroll down to the column about vaporub and nail fungus


----------



## Todd E (Apr 18, 2011)

Regular old original Listerine. No flavored stuff. I cut my fingernail back just as far as I could stand it. Even used sterilized pocket knife to try and get gap for it to soak under there. I guess from above response by germag, you can also use an emory board to "sand" nails. 

Whatever and however you safely can........you must get it where it can "soak" the "infection".


----------



## golffreak (Apr 18, 2011)

jimbo4116 said:


> http://askdrgottmd.com/tag/vaporub/
> 
> Scroll down to the column about vaporub and nail fungus



I forgot about the Vick's. I tried it for several months...didn't do anything but make my socks smell better.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Apr 18, 2011)

I used the topical Lamasil to get rid of fungus under 2 nails. For 6 months I removed the nail every Sunday evening with a Dremal Tool and painted the nail bed with the Lamasil. It was rough, but it worked.


----------



## swamp hunter (Apr 18, 2011)

This Thread is usless without Pictures

I had them dark brown , Big toe nails forever. Got to trimming, cuttin and Momma,s Cure all,... Bleach.. on Cotton Ball things. Even stuck My Toes in a Butter Bowl of Bleach.
Done wonders. Now I ain,t sayin I got Model Feets, But I can wear them Bass Pro Boat Sandals without hidin My Feet. Only took like 5/6 times and Wam.I,m Stylin now. Cute as a new Puppy Feets


----------



## Jeetdawg (Apr 19, 2011)

I have tried this remedy and it worked when I did it every day:  1)  Cut toenail as far back as you can.  Try to lift the remaining nail such that you could get some liquid to the nail bed.  Rough up the surface, especially the sides with an emery board.  2)  Soak said toe/foot in regular household vinegar.  I would do it for 5-10 minutes in the evening before bed.  3)  Air dry and coat the nail with Vick's Vapor Rub and cover with a sock (don't worry, the laughing wife routine will not hurt so much after time).  The biggest thing is to keep cutting that nail and getting space for that vinegar to get in there.

My father-in-law substituted bleach for vinegar and had good results as well.  I did a Lamisil type medicine before, and I was not real fond of the needed bloodwork and lack of results after 4 months.  Hope that helps.


----------



## coldwatter (Apr 19, 2011)

I have heard that Original Listerine mixed half and half with white vinegar either brushed on twice a week or soaked in once a week will work, but still takes close to a year to clear up. I am trying it now. so time will tell.


----------



## Napi (Apr 19, 2011)

I had one several years ago that I dropped a drill on and lost the nail. When it grew back the fungus was there. I was scared of the script drugs and there cost. I did some research and used vinegar. I put some in a dropper bottle and apply to the base of the nail every morning and night. It took about 6 months. But it worked!

Once you see the new correct color nail coming from under the skin, you know it's working.


----------



## packrat (Apr 19, 2011)

*nail*

Coat it in straight turpentine every night before you go to bed.
Then in the mornings, douse it with peroxide.
Do this for about 2 weeks and you will start to see a difference.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Apr 19, 2011)

I've heard people having success with Vick's Vapor Rub helping with nail fungus on several occasions.


----------



## W4DSB (Apr 20, 2011)

the lamisil gave me gas that would peel paint!


----------



## Bob Shaw (Apr 20, 2011)

I just read in the AJC about how Vicks Vapor Rub worked for a number of people. A once daily application.


----------



## bfriendly (Apr 21, 2011)

Growing up, mom always put Vick's VR on our necks when we were sick. 

Bout 6 months ago, My little sister sent me the article about Vick's, basically letting me know that we could have been putting it on our Feet instead.  WOW, whodathunk?  

When I saw the part in the article about Toe nail fungus I started putting it on my toe nails and it has helped............would do better if I did it every day I am sure, but it has helped


----------



## golffreak (Apr 21, 2011)

The problem with any nail fungus remedy is that it takes so long to work that a lot of people give up.


----------



## dawg2 (Apr 21, 2011)

jimbo4116 said:


> http://askdrgottmd.com/tag/vaporub/
> 
> Scroll down to the column about vaporub and nail fungus


 I know someone who got fungus and used vaporub successfully.  I would try that before I took lamisil.


----------



## city boy gone country (Apr 24, 2011)

if you go the prescription route,wal mart has the generic version for 4$  a 30 day supply.


----------



## River James (Jun 24, 2011)

It is always advisable to see a doctor first to gain an insight about the condition of your feet and for you to have proper prescription. However, since seeing a doctor appears not to be an option, applying tea tree oil might work. Thyme is also an effective herbal remedy for toenail fungus as it contains thymol and its smell destroys the infectious germs causing toenail fungus. I also know people who addressed their toenail fungus by constantly applying Fungusil. Do not forget to maintain good foot hygiene.


----------



## Teambuckslayer (Jul 10, 2011)

Vicks vapor rub work for me


----------



## sureshot375 (Jul 10, 2011)

Grandma was telling one of her firends that soaking in Garlic and Olive oil works.  I have no direct expirence on the subject.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 10, 2011)

Vicks works but it will take time.  Up to 6mos.


----------



## Bow Only (Jul 11, 2011)

Soak the toe in vinegar for 10 to 15 minutes twice a day.  Pat the foot dry when you remove your foot.  It should take a couple of weeks but once the fungus goes away, continue to soak the toe for another 4 or 5 days.  

This is assuming of course you don't have diabetes or neuropathy.


----------



## Milkman (Jul 11, 2011)

Bow Only said:


> Soak the toe in vinegar for 10 to 15 minutes twice a day.  Pat the foot dry when you remove your foot.  It should take a couple of weeks but once the fungus goes away, continue to soak the toe for another 4 or 5 days.
> 
> This is assuming of course you don't have diabetes or neuropathy.



What if you do have diabetes and neuropathy?


----------



## Bow Only (Jul 11, 2011)

Milkman said:


> What if you do have diabetes and neuropathy?



It depends on the individual and the level of damage that has already occured.  Blood flow and the immune response are pertanent for fungicidal action.


----------



## Jack Ryan (Apr 17, 2017)

Does any one ever question WHY would Vicks work? WHY would Listerine do any thing for nail fungus?

Heck I question the DOCTOR when he says this or that for "one of those there..."

1. Will it work? Why?
2. Do I really need it or is it something that cures it's self some day?
3. Is there any thing else better or less harsh? Or cheaper?
4. What did people do before they had a pill that cost $100?

Fungus is an opportunistic infection. Even more so if you have a less than ideal immune system. Fungus infections are one of the very first and most common results of even temporarily depleted immune systems.

Give your immune system recovers it may fight off the infection on it's own or even with even just the weakest of attempts to help combat it. I don't see the science behind Listerine or Vicks. I'd suspect a placebo affect is responsible there.  

Wouldn't argue it, just don't see it enough I'd throw my opinion against or for it.

The science behind combating most fungus infections is the same for athlete's  foot, ringworm, nail fungus, most any skin or nail infection of that type are all similar. Create and environment inhabitable to the fungus. Most times that is an acidic environment the treatment is attempting to achieve.

Many years ago, before the FDA, common people fought these fungus infections with Clorox bleach diluted in water and soaked their feet in it. Different families would come up with wildly different strengths and treatment regimens.

TIME soaking is way more effective than STRENGTH of the solution. If you can SMELL it in the water it is already higher concentration than required. Smelling it means the chlorine is not being held in the water. Several years of public pool expirience there along with cleaning algea, mold, and what ever off porches and decks with nothing more than bleach water here. NOT AN MD. Straight bleach DOES RUN THE RISK OF BLEACH BURNS ON YOUR FEET. DON'T SOAK IN STRAIGHT BLEACH.

Jumping to the the latest and greatest way I use it now if needed, is just set the bottle in the bathroom sink, Remove cap and tip the bottle just enough to reach with a Q-tip.

Apply bleach with one cotton tip to the unaffected nails and toss. Now repeat with fresh applicator and fresh bleach to the infected nails last. This is enough to kill the fungus. Chlorine may be absorbed through the skin so it will also pass through the nail to some degree killing fungus.

You do not notice the affect until the damaged nail is grown out. Once a day is enough. Every other day is better than nothing. It will take at least a couple weeks before you notice the nail has grown out enough to see the damaged white portions of the nail moving toward the end.

If you have an aversion to bleach, hydrogen peroxide also creates an acid condition on the skin when applied. I've never used it long term myself.

The medical community doesn't make near the take home profit from bleach of either kind as it does selling Lamasil. I guess that's up to you to decide if it colors their opinion. The FDA forced Clorox to stop suggesting it's effectiveness for this long ago but it was common knowledge decades ago.

I've never used the vinegar suggestions but they seem logical to me.


----------



## BDD (Apr 17, 2017)

I have one bad toe nail and I cut it back and clean it with bleach. I try to work it under the
Nail as much as possible and it works pretty much instantly.  But I will do this a few times
 a week while the nail grows back. The straight bleach doesn’t bother me at all. The bleach kills it
just like it would fungus on a porch or deck.


----------



## 3ringer (Apr 17, 2017)

I soaked mine in a 50 50 mixture of listerine and vinegar. I would watch tv while soaking for 30 minutes. I did this nightly for a couple of weeks.  It worked on mine.


----------



## Jack Ryan (Apr 17, 2017)

BDD said:


> I have one bad toe nail and I cut it back and clean it with bleach. I try to work it under the
> Nail as much as possible and it works pretty much instantly.  But I will do this a few times
> a week while the nail grows back. The straight bleach doesn’t bother me at all. The bleach kills it
> just like it would fungus on a porch or deck.



Yep, a toothpick with bleach does wonders for it.

Old guys and diabetics need to be more careful with the bleach.

Wearing running shoes and gym type shoes a lot can really make it difficult to really beat it but those can be a PLUS if you seek out their advantages and use it. You can WASH those shoes a LOT and 15 minutes or so in a bucket of weak bleach water before you throw them in the washer make them come out looking like brand new. White and light color ones at least. I've got an OLD pair of brown ones the were really getting worn and figured I had nothing to loose and it barely even touched the color on those. A little faded but over all they looked better than they did going in.


----------



## DannyW (Apr 17, 2017)

Jeff Phillips said:


> I used the topical Lamasil to get rid of fungus under 2 nails. For 6 months I removed the nail every Sunday evening with a Dremal Tool and painted the nail bed with the Lamasil. It was rough, but it worked.



This.

I put up with a white cloudy toenail for nearly 10 years...embarassed to wear sandals in public. Finally I took a file to my affected toe, a mill file like you use on your lawnmower blade, not a wussy nail file.

I ground off the topside of the nail as far as I could...your pain threshold will tell you when to stop. Basically I filed the toenail off the nail bed. And then I repeated the process 2-3 times over the next month or two. That was two years ago and the fungus has never returned.

Didn't think about using my Dremel tool...that's a good idea. Set the variable speed pretty low and grind away.

And BTW...I did see doctors before taking the nuclear approach. My regular MD and a Dermatologist both prescribed meds with no effect. A third doctor offered to rip my toenail off...."you may feel a little pain" they said. Yeah, right...a little pain. That's when I went rooting around in my tool box for a home remedy.

YMMV


----------



## oldfella1962 (Apr 28, 2017)

I had this problem many years ago and the doctor gave me some kind of medicine used to treat vaginal infections. It took about 18 months total (time for the new fungus free nail to completely grow out I guess) but it worked great. Years later it came back but I still haven't addressed it. I might make an appointment to put on whatever new meds medical science might have to get rid of it (in a pain free manner!).


----------



## GoldDot40 (Apr 28, 2017)

oldfella1962 said:


> I had this problem many years ago and the doctor gave me some kind of medicine used to treat vaginal infections. It took about 18 months total (time for the new fungus free nail to completely grow out I guess) but it worked great. Years later it came back but I still haven't addressed it. I might make an appointment to put on whatever new meds medical science might have to get rid of it (in a pain free manner!).



Before you go paying a co-pay at the Dr's office and pharmacy, try the Vicks...or any menthol laced gel on it. I read if you apply it every night after you shower, then put a sock on before you crawl into bed...you should see results.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 28, 2017)

tea tree oil applied daily.  Vinegar soaks and trim them back to the nubbins before anything else.


----------



## poohbear (Apr 30, 2017)

Ok guys here is my experience, I had delt with nail fungus for several years, trying all home remedies and over counter melds. And nothing worked, asked DR. What to use and since I'm on cholesterol Medes and have to watch my liver enzymes he said the the Medes for that would mess the liver up more so it was best to live with it, so not to give up I have a daughter in law that is in to essential oils and she said they recommend Lemon Grass oil so what the hay I will give it a try, you just put drops and let it go around edge of nail and by the time the nail grows out the length of nail it was gone I have clear looking nail now. Could not believe it I'm not usually a believer in snake oils but have to say this worked for me. Don't get this on sensitive areas it will burn must be acidic. I keep a little on from time to time just to keep it from coming back. Try it might help you.


----------



## EuroTech (May 10, 2017)

I have a customer who is a foot doc and he old me that old people should use a product called UTTER BUTTER that is used on cow's utter's. I know it sounds crazy but he said a lot of elderly people loose toes from this fungus building up and cutting off the blood flow to the end of the toe! I hope this helps!


----------



## gnarlyone (May 20, 2017)

*Toe nails*

Apple Cider vinegar.......soak for around 30-45 min n a deep container that covers all your toes for 3-4 days in a row then about twice a week...wonderful results for me.


----------

